# Acoplamiento optico para una señal de audio



## Fabiola (Ago 5, 2009)

Hola!

Me han dejado de practica escolar hacer una interfaz para una señal de audio (del DVD a la tele por ejemplo) pero no por el método sencillo que sería un simple cable sino que un canal del audio deberá ser por acoplamiento directo y el otro por acoplamiento optico y justamente estoy en la busca del dispositivo que me ayude a hacer el acoplamiento optico. por que he trabajado con los optoacopladores cuando quiero separar la parte digital de la parte de potencia en un circuito dado como un dimmer pero no se y la verdad no creo  que esto valga para el audio.

agradeceré todas sus ideas.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 6, 2009)

debes tener sólo 1 cosa en mente...

las frecuencias que manejas.

el audio llega hasta unos 20000Hz y no es facil que un optoacoplador o cualquier sistema funcione bien asi...

pero he visto *(y no estoy diciendo que funcione)* un circuito en la pagina de Pablin de un circuito que hace eso pero por infrarojos.

te dejo el link..queda en vos hacerlo y probar...con probar no perdés nada.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/auricir/index.htm


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 12, 2009)

Si la señal de audio se digitaliza previamente, resulta mas simple emplear la transmision por la fibra. Esto complica las cosas pero sin duda funciona. salu2


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 16, 2009)

creo que la forma mas facil de digitalizarla es usar un conversor analogico-digital de 24bits como el AD7718 ó AD7719


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2009)

Fabiola dijo:
			
		

> Me han dejado de practica escolar hacer una interfaz para una señal de audio (del DVD a la tele por ejemplo) pero no por el método sencillo que sería un simple cable sino que un canal del audio deberá ser por acoplamiento directo y el otro por acoplamiento optico y justamente estoy en la busca del dispositivo que me ayude a hacer el acoplamiento optico. por que he trabajado con los optoacopladores...........



Se puede hacer con un opto-acoplador común con salida a transistor, la precaución a tener es de trabajar el led del opto en una zona lineal (O lo mas parecido a esta).


----------



## Fabiola (Sep 2, 2009)

hola fogonazo, he trabajado esa idea pero la verdad es que no resulta como lo habia pensado, ya que la salida del transistor es una señal digital, osea que el led solo responde a un voltaje definido de entrada y mientras la señal de entrada este arriba de ese voltaje la salida es 1 lógico. Supongo que podría variar la corriente de la base por la intensidad del led pero no encuentro el dispositivo adecuado o la manera de polarizar el led. Podrías sugerir algo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2009)

Como dijo Confucio Filosofo Chino (551 adC - 479 adC): "La respuesta a todas las preguntas del universo es una sola palabra" y esta es "Depende"
Si saturas al led o al transistor la señal de salida sera saturada o corte, pero si de hacer trabajar a ambos en una zona lineal la salida será analógica.
Intenta algo como esto, debes "Jugar" con los valores de resistencia para lograr la mejor calidad de transferencia, no esperes Hi-Fi, pero el audio pasa


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 3, 2009)

Fabiola: Podrias probar dos optoacopladores (4N25) en paralelo. La senal de audio la aplicas a los dos leds. En esta forma no se saturarán los led y deberia funcionar como dice Fogonazo. Salu2.


----------

